

Outlook.com Bests Gmail’s Filters With A New Inbox Automation System - guptaneil
http://techcrunch.com/2014/05/13/outlook-com-bests-gmails-filters-with-a-new-inbox-automation-system/

======
guptaneil
This is awesome that Outlook has brought such a simple UI to such a powerful
set of tools. However, if you're looking for similar functionality in Gmail,
check out Google Scripts. See [http://blog.metamorphium.com/2014/05/08/gmail-
scripting/](http://blog.metamorphium.com/2014/05/08/gmail-scripting/)

